# [CPU GOV] boostedASSv2 Public Release and Source|| F U MOTO RELEASE 4/11/12 2259



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

This should be in Dev section, but applies to both devices. 
===================================================================

TEAM JBK presents.....​
boostedASSv2​A modified smartassv2 experience!​========================================================================================​This is based in part on the port done by First Encounter for the DX. I have discovered that it will also compile for the other DROID devices that were available at the time of the port. I went further to tweak the stock smartassv2, as I felt that it was to CPU needy, with the transisition ideal freq at 800MHz!! Not a very good frequency to be set for ideal, at resting awake state. I further dived into the code and changed majority of the other frequencies, and transistions-based on my conservative tweaks made from PowerBoost. I will have the comparison of smartassv2 vs boostedassv2 in the 2nd post.

*SOURCE TO COMPILE :*

Is available at https://github.com/T...BK/boostedASSv2 and is cloneable by typing the following commands into terminal in linux:

```
<br />
DIR=~/android<br />
mkdir -p android<br />
cd android<br />
(DIR and the mkdir can be replaced for wherever you want the directory to be)<br />
git clone [URL=https://github]https://github[/URL].com/TeamJBK/boostedASSv2<br />
```
which will pull the code down from github and place it in $DIR/boostedASSv2 for you.

Here is the README that will be in your boostedASSv2 directory, which includes the neccesary source and compiling instructions.
!!!!Note that the directories typed out are only an example and should be modified to where your corresponding source is.!!!!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> ####################################################################
> 
> boostedASSv2
> 
> ...


You will then have two .ko files in your directory, *cpufreq_boostedASS2.ko* and *symsearch.ko*.
These modules go into your /system/lib/modules directory.
NOTE!!!!!- If you are using Wizard's bootmenu, you do NOT need symsearch.ko as his is loaded already via the boot.

To run the module execute these commands in terminal after gaining root access and mounting system r/w:

```
<br />
busybox insmod /system/lib/modules/symsearch.ko<br />
busybox insmod /system/lib/modules/cpufreq_boostedASS2.ko<br />
```
This method will not survive a reboot. Create an init.d script in /system/etc/init.d/ and place the following text in it:

```
<br />
#!/system/bin/sh<br />
<br />
#You dont need this command if you have bootmenu in your rom(from Wizardof0s)<br />
busybox insmod /system/lib/modules/symsearch.ko<br />
<br />
#You definitely need this one<br />
busybox insmod /system/lib/modules/cpufreq_boostedASS2.ko<br />
<br />
#If you want boostedASSv2 set as default then this one too<br />
busybox echo boostedASSv2 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/scaling_governor<br />
<br />
```
Set the permissions to match the rest of the init.d scripts and reboot 

*SCEW THAT! I WANT IT NOW AND DON'T WANT TO TYPE ANYTHING!*

Well, than you are in luck  Wizardof0s is placing this in his bootmenu for you MIUI users(as the source is already there for it), and I'm sure the upcoming bootmenu that will be used, will contain it as well (TALK TO YOUR ROM DEV-NOT ME).

Oh, and you can download it here as well. 
Just download and flash in recovery, and it will load and select the gov as your default.
(If you dont want it as your default open /system/etc/init.d/99cpu and place a # in front of the insmod command)

======================================================================================
*LINKS*
_Please note that ONLY the modules and the init.d script are in these zips. They are not flashable._ _Please follow the directions above _
goo.im/devs/BMc08GT/TeamJBK/boostedASS2 will be the new home for downloads. Moved DX zip to here as well as follows the above suit.

Links are in DX section. Please post all questions and comments there
HERE

All Donations are gladly appreciated and cherished. Makes me know you guys like my work. Show me the love <3


----------



## Kickasz23 (Jun 21, 2011)

Does the D2 one for the D2G?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Kickasz23 said:


> Does the D2 one for the D2G?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


Yes it should do the trick.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

Looks good. Flashing now


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Not a flashable zip


----------



## BlueGrizzlies (Feb 28, 2012)

Tried moving the files into the appropriate folders from the zip, checked the permissions to match, but it hasn't taken hold at all (doesn't show up in performance settings when selecting governors). Any pointers?

It could be that AOKP b31 isn't compatible with it, but I'm new to most Android things, so I don't know...

Edit: I did not move symsearch.ko from the zip to /system/lib/modules because an existing file was there. I've actually tried enabling this governor twice, one time where I did replace symsearch.ko, and this time, where I didn't. Can't seem to figure it out at all.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

BlueGrizzlies said:


> Tried moving the files into the appropriate folders from the zip, checked the permissions to match, but it hasn't taken hold at all (doesn't show up in performance settings when selecting governors). Any pointers?
> 
> It could be that AOKP b31 isn't compatible with it, but I'm new to most Android things, so I don't know...
> 
> Edit: I did not move symsearch.ko from the zip to /system/lib/modules because an existing file was there. I've actually tried enabling this governor twice, one time where I did replace symsearch.ko, and this time, where I didn't. Can't seem to figure it out at all.


Try manually typing the lines of code (busybox insmod for symsearch and then for boosted) into terminal. That will get it to load and allow you to select it. I'll have to take a look at the script.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## BlueGrizzlies (Feb 28, 2012)

BMc08GT said:


> Try manually typing the lines of code (busybox insmod for symsearch and then for boosted) into terminal. That will get it to load and allow you to select it. I'll have to take a look at the script.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


I entered:
busybox insmod /system/lib/modules/symsearch.ko
busybox insmod /system/lib/modules/cpufreq_boostedASS2.ko
into Terminal (after enabling su) and it returns "Can't insert; file already exists".

I tried removing cpufreq_boostedASS2.ko from /system/lib/modules, but the command would not work that way either.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

BlueGrizzlies said:


> I entered:
> busybox insmod /system/lib/modules/symsearch.ko
> busybox insmod /system/lib/modules/cpufreq_boostedASS2.ko
> into Terminal (after enabling su) and it returns "Can't insert; file already exists".
> ...


 did they both give that error? You mentioned that your rom already had symsearch, which means its probably loaded on boot(what rom are you on?) So you would only need to run the insmod for boosted

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## BlueGrizzlies (Feb 28, 2012)

BMc08GT said:


> did they both give that error? You mentioned that your rom already had symsearch, which means its probably loaded on boot(what rom are you on?) So you would only need to run the insmod for boosted
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


AOKP b31.

Yes, both returned the same error. I tried running the insmod for boosted only, and got the same message (this was with boosted already in /lib/modules). I should note though, I tried running insmod after I had moved the boosted via ES File Explorer back to the root of my sd card. I tried moving boosted using insmod from the root of my sd card, but that didn't go.

How does one direct insmod to move a file from another directory (say /sdcard/) to /systerm/lib/modules? My apologies for such basic questions; I'm a complete newbie with terminal


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Running this perfectly on CM9 4/3 build after a little command-line-fu


----------



## BlueGrizzlies (Feb 28, 2012)

bikedude880 said:


> Running this perfectly on CM9 4/3 build after a little command-line-fu


Care to share the command-line-fu with those of us not so worthy?


----------



## smitty5505 (Jul 17, 2011)

bluegrizz, im running it on AOKP b31. Here are the steps I took.

Extracted zip
Move the three files to the appropriate folders.
Changed permissions to match permissions of files already in each folder. 99cpu had to be changed to r-xr-xr-x; symsearch and cpufreq to rw-r--r--
Then I ran the commands in terminal(su first) and the governor showed up.


----------



## BlueGrizzlies (Feb 28, 2012)

smitty5505 said:


> bluegrizz, im running it on AOKP b31. Here are the steps I took.
> 
> Extracted zip
> Move the three files to the appropriate folders.
> ...


I don't know what my deal is. I checked the permissions twice (had to fix the ones on cpufreq), went into terminal (with su), and tried the commands. I got the "file exists" messages again, and for the third command, I got a "no such file or directory exists", nor can I create the folder.


----------



## smitty5505 (Jul 17, 2011)

Yea im not sure about the 'file exists' message thats a little over my head haha but I will say everytime I got the 'no such file exists' it was ALWAYS me making a typo.


----------



## BlueGrizzlies (Feb 28, 2012)

smitty5505 said:


> Yea im not sure about the 'file exists' message thats a little over my head haha but I will say everytime I got the 'no such file exists' it was ALWAYS me making a typo.


EDIT: Somehow worked. I used the symsearch.ko from the zip this time, changed the peromissions, and ran terminal. The symsearch might have been it.

Thanks for the help, guys!


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Seems to be working well under CM9; battery graphs are more rounded off rather than jagged. Battery usage overall seems on par with my light usage, will test standby duration next.


----------



## locomotive96 (Apr 16, 2012)

D2 link is down...please fix.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

bikedude880 said:


> D2 link is down...please fix.


Link is working. Just tried it. Hey bikedude how's the gov running for you still?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

